# Pandigital Supernova Tablet



## ukeladyz (Jan 2, 2012)

I had put a "connect the dots" password on my tablet then did a firmware update on it. It will not accept my password and I am locked out.
Two options: bypass password or do a factory reset on my tablet. Has anyone encounter this and do you have a solution?

Please help. Thank you


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What are you locked out of? When does the password prompt appear? Does Windows load?

If it is not a Windows password, a factory reset will do nothing.


----------



## ukeladyz (Jan 2, 2012)

This is a pandigital supernova dlx tablet. I set up a "connect the dots" password but when I loaded a firmware update it messed it up and will not let me log in now. It is an android based tablet running v2.3.1


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There's not much troubleshooting to a tablet. You'll have to do a hard reset.


----------

